# Schwimmteichsäuberung über SPS



## DankWHAT?! (11 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

mein alter Herr hat sich einen Schwimmteich zugelegt und dazu eine angemessene Filteranlage die allerdings manuell zu betätigen ist. 

Nun sein Vorhaben in seinen Worten(Er ist technisch, sowie im Internet völlig aufgeschmissen deshalb bemühe ich euch):

1) Die Pumpe muss abschalten
2) Der 63mm Ablauf soll öffnen
3) Nach einer gewissen Zeit (einstellbar) soll der Ablauf schließen
4) Die Pumpe muss wieder anlaufen

Das ganze Geschehen soll an bestimmten Tagen in der Woche einmal stattfinden zu einstellbarer Uhrzeit.

Die einfachste Möglichkeit die mir einfiel, das zu realisieren, war eine SPS. Da ich allerdings keine bzw. wenig Ahnung davon habe, wollte ich gerne von euch wissen wer eine zweckgeeignete SPS anbietet und auf was ich bei dem Programm achten muss. 

Vielen lieben Dank im Vorraus an alle die mein Problem zu ihrem machen. 

Mfg, DankWHAT?!


----------



## jabba (11 Juni 2009)

Alleine das einstellen von den Zeiten usw benötigt bei einer SPS schon ein Panel, oder man muss es über die Programmiersoftware machen.

Für den beschriebenen Umfang benötigt man keine SPS sondern nur eine z.B. Logo! oder Easy. Die sind relaitiv günstig , haben je nach Ausstattung eine Echtzeituhr ein "mini" Panel und sind recht einfach zu programieren.


----------



## Sockenralf (11 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

denken wir mal laut:

Für die Pumpe braucht´s dann ein Schütz, für den Ablauf dann ein MV oder einen motorischen Hahn.

Das sind schon mal ein paar € 


Als Stuerung würde aber auch eine elektr. Zeitschaltuhr (zur Auslösung eines Startimpulses) und ein Zeitrelais (für die Ausschleußzeit) reichen



MfG


----------



## Bitverbieger (11 Juni 2009)

Ich würde eine Logo nehmen.


----------



## DankWHAT?! (12 Juni 2009)

Das sind doch schonmal Hausnummern. Aber ich glaube du hast garnicht mal so Unrecht, Sockenralf. Ich müsste dementsprechend natürlich sämtliche Auslässe etc. elektrisch ansteuern und das wird meiner Marktforschung nach am teuersten. Schütz, bzw. Anlauf der Pumpe ist schon gewährleistet, geht aber im moment wie gesagt nur manuell. 

Danke erstmal für alle Antworten. Ich werde mich dann mal um eine Logo! kümmern. Sollte ich Fragen zur Programmierung haben, melde ich mich wieder. 

MfG


----------



## mariob (13 Juni 2009)

Hallo,
für diese Hardware stehen keine Industrieanforderungen, insofern tut es da auch ausgemustertes Material, auch die Logo. Mach Dir eine Liste, stelle diese hier unter Biete und Suche. Alle anderen inklusive mir schauen dann mal in den Keller.......

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Jan (15 Juni 2009)

Also noch günstiger wäre ja, wenn man ein Schütz über eine Einfache digitale Wochenzeitschaltuhr schaltet. Die Pumpeüber die Hauptkontakte und das MV über den Hilfskontakt.
Ich wüde mal sagen, dass das für diese Anwendung völlig ausreichend wäre.


----------



## Sockenralf (15 Juni 2009)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Als Steuerung würde aber auch eine elektr. Zeitschaltuhr (zur Auslösung eines Startimpulses) und ein Zeitrelais (für die Ausschleußzeit) reichen


 

Hallo,

sag ich doch 




MfG


----------



## hausenm (29 Juni 2009)

ein etwas spätes Hallo,
hatte so ein ähnliches Problem mit einem Aquarium und Schildkröten.
Im Keller eine S5 gefunden und dann die Tasten mit den Ausgängen der SPS (Relais ) überbrückt. Hat gut gefuzzt.:-D
gruß


----------

